# We are giving away a brand new Diamond Rock Compound Bow Package by Bowtech



## wingsupply

See the link below for details:

http://www.wingsupply.com/shop/Scripts/archerytalk.asp

Please reply to this post with any questions!


----------



## Xiisign

I'm in...That was simple...Thank You


----------



## ParkerBow

Awesome and Thank U


----------



## rpford53

Hey thats.


----------



## skeeter5

Sweeet....... thanks


----------



## MDBowhuntr

I'm signed up and ready to go!!!!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Now thats Awesome!!! thanks for giving us all a chance to win a New Bow Package.

Cheers!!!!


----------



## captanspeedy

I'm in. Thanks for the chance to win a new bow!


----------



## deerthumper3435

*Thanks*

Im in.


----------



## Pine Tag

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## ghost1

IN guys THANKS


----------



## ja1960

Thanks...I'm in


----------



## KPD007

Love this place...registered to win.


----------



## tylerolsen12

thanks for the oppurtunity im in


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Easy, I'm in too, thanks for the opportunity! :wink:


----------



## Avalon

Pick me! Pick me! :darkbeer: Thanks guys.


----------



## shooterdom

*WOW...great oppertunity*

:darkbeerlease count me in.....and THANKS for the really great oppertunity and good luck TO EVERYONE


----------



## JDS-1

*Sweet*

Thanks for the chance guys. I could use a new bow.


----------



## snort742

*No Thanks*

Thanks anyway. I'm a Mathews guy


----------



## apoch88

Thanks for the chance to win a nice new bow! I'm in.


----------



## huntin_addict

I'm in, Thanks


----------



## camotoe

Thanks...sounds like a sweet deal


----------



## Robert Sowell

Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Masheen76

Signed up,..thank you.


----------



## D-HUNTER

thanks and im in


----------



## CharlesW

*Thanks!!*

I'm in!!


----------



## chris_ce

Thanks for the offer. I almost feel guilty signing up and being new. Well not that much though.


----------



## bushmaster1

I'm in thanks for the chance to win this bow


----------



## bowtechBrandon

I am in and just a few miles down the road so it will be easy for me to pick this bow up when I win it! LOL! Good luck everyone! Thanks Uncle Lees for this chance!


----------



## Big Jake X

*New Bow*

I'm in, Thanks Guys!


----------



## RxBowhunter




----------



## VulcanShooter

:set1_applaud:


----------



## buckfever1969

Im in thanks


----------



## droptinedown

*Another Entry*

Thanks and Good Luck


----------



## tmhrmh

*I'm there...*

WOOOOEEEEEE...

Brang it on...


----------



## 1-bad-bowtech

*Im In!!!!!*

:smile::smile::smile:Just go ahead and box it up and send it to lester, alabama:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## holepuncher

Just to give a heads up. I need a 60/70 lb draw weight @ 29" Right handed.
Now thats done, I will just sit back and wait for the notification, thanks in advance.:darkbeer:


----------



## quackwacker

Thanks for the giveaway. I am in.


----------



## whitetail101

I'm in as well.

I myself shoot PSE exclusively, but I have a friend or 2 that shoots Bowtech.


----------



## inwhtcntyhunter

thanks, Im in:shade:


----------



## ciscokid

I am in for a :slice: !


----------



## JMS22calibergal

Cool! I'm in, thank ya


----------



## velocity vic

I'm in and THANK'S


----------



## swampdog

*Great*

Count me in, might be lucky never know..


----------



## can-am500girl

is a left handed model in the giveaway or are all the rightys the lucky ones?


----------



## KELLY STANFORD

*wow*

Thanks, Im in also..


----------



## Asinglearrow

Please add me to the list!
Thanks!


----------



## 92289

*im in*

i was just looking for a new bow, my mom kinda "accidently" sold mine along with a pile of other stuff that i todl her sell, cuz it was "close to the pile"


----------



## Ken Reber

*Diamond rock*

I'm in, can't win if you don't play.


----------



## isha

let's do it i'm in


----------



## buck-n-nuts

SWEET!!!! I'm in.


----------



## Extreme vft17

*thanks*

im in


----------



## BOWTECH DAWG

Im in, Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## Bubb

Why not I never win anyway!


----------



## jayro

*bowtech!*

I'll take a shot. Add me to your list.


----------



## wingsupply

I have had a couple of people to ask ... this is a right-handed bow ....


----------



## [email protected]

Add me to the list of entries.


----------



## illbowhunter

I'm so there


----------



## wildeyed

*I`ll give it a shot*

Just making up the numbers if my luck holds true but..I`m in !


----------



## kalexander28

I'm in. 28 RH 60- 70


----------



## Twisted Canuck

Can us Canucks play too?? Cause I'm already loving my daughter's new Diamond Edge (what a sweet kid's bow!!), so I'd like one too...


----------



## the-rickster

Thanks!:user:


----------



## Red River Dan

Thank you


----------



## cdfirefighter1

thx and im in.. very generous giveaway..


----------



## ArcheryAttic

I'm In Thanks!!


----------



## Dave2

I'm in, sounds like a super bow, thanks, Dave


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

Im in. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## crossfire3006

*Drawing*

I give :thumb::thumb:for Wing Supply. Thanks guys.


----------



## Z-MAN

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## stixshooter

I'm in and looking for some wigeon decoys


----------



## barking mad

Signed up as well, thank you. 

Don' t know if I'm eligible for the draw, since I'm overseas, but would sure like to receive the bulletins.

-bm.


----------



## vtbow

I'm in. thanks


----------



## booner21

I'm in, thanks for the offer


----------



## 12ozd

I'll play,THANKS !!


----------



## figtide

Count me in


----------



## deadeye270

im in


----------



## cfite14

FYI, they got great deals, especially on deer feeders, I allready get their adds


----------



## hoyt72

In!!! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## lilmamacca

:wink:Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## GuinnessGood

When should i expect brown to arrive w/my bow? :wink:

Thanks! :darkbeer:


----------



## coachmac

*Awesome*

I am in! Thank you


----------



## Guest

Im in .....Thanks


----------



## kremer1

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## treerat

Iam in thanks


----------



## BigPoppa96

Does it get any easier than that? Thanks.


----------



## DJR

Im in too!!


----------



## bill40

thnx for the chance to win a nice bow.....im in!!!


----------



## 82ndGuardian

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## mttc08

Im in!!


----------



## lostn50s

*Drawing*

Sweet.......can't wait for it to arrive, I love free stuff!!!


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY

Count me in!!!


----------



## ATnoob

Wow, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## JediArchery

Im in!


----------



## threedhunter

*diamond*

i'm in, easy as that:darkbeer:


----------



## pizzle

I'm in. Thanks much


----------



## kennie

thanks, sure could use a new bow :wink:


----------



## shooterdom

*...*

in ..thanks soo much


----------



## Texoma

I
M 

I
N

T
H
A
N
K
S


----------



## bow_hunter44

Trying to give away a new bow. That shouldn't be too difficult. Count me in as well. Thanks and good luck to all!


----------



## vortecman

I'M IN THANKS:darkbeer:


----------



## AER

I'm in, but since I'm left handed I'll give this to my Father if lady luck shines this way.


----------



## Meat hook

Since I am left handed as well, I will *sell* it to your father should lady luck shine this way!! :wink:


----------



## Meat hook

but of course at a considerable discount....:lol3:


----------



## M-1

I'm in, another lefty shooter here also. If won, willing to learn.....


----------



## Tommy2993

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Skippy Archer

Thanks for the chance, nice site.


----------



## nywell

*Chance to win*

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## agg5910

*Ttt*

Me Too!


----------



## Huaco

Heck YEA... I'm in!


----------



## Pabowhunter29

i joined, count me in:darkbeer:


----------



## giant dog

thanks for the chance.


----------



## droptinedown

*Thanks*

Very Nice of you guys!!!:wink:


----------



## String Twister

I'm all in-thanx.


----------



## MSP21

*I am in*

Count me in, i'd like to know more.


----------



## yeager1980

*ttt*

me toooo


----------



## M Kelly

Count me in. Thanks

Mike


----------



## JPiniewski

*I am in*

Thank you

--JP


----------



## Weim

Merci.


----------



## rivertamer

Great I like the site. Mike


----------



## N2DP

I just got a package from them. They have great shipping. Its nice to know that the first time I win something it will be a bow. :wink:


----------



## Bill Junior

Very nice of you, Thanks:RockOn:


----------



## sddeer

cool!


----------



## BenVA

Thanks , I entered.


----------



## bill40

count me in.....very cool to have a chance to win a new bow.....


----------



## HOYTLVR

count me in also


----------



## GruBBworM

Thank you very much I am in!!

Jon


----------



## mochasam

*Thanks for the opportunity*

Thanks for the opportunity, great way to advertise


----------



## phade

I'm in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## shooter22

I have been checking out the adds and the prices seem pretty good. looks like its address is headed to my fav's list


----------



## ftshooter

I did it ..I'm in...Thanks


----------



## totalcomfort

count me in


----------



## jstiltne

*bow drawing*

I'm in!!!!


----------



## PSEBrian

Thanks for the chance


----------



## cmgo06

Very nice ...best of luck too you all .... im in now...


----------



## loomis

*I'm in*

Thanks i'm in to


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

OK , I'm in


----------



## belden148

thanks for the chance to win...I'm in


----------



## bobbyjewell

I'm in with both feet!!


----------



## pearsonarcher1

*im in.......................*

do you want my address now?


----------



## yarddog152003

*Drawing*

i am in...:darkbeer:


----------



## coachmac

*sign me up,*

if you would please!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak

*my fingers are crossed*

I'm in ...my fingers are crossed


----------



## ngabowhunter

Thank you:wink:


----------



## Snuffer

Pick me Thanks!


----------



## panther2307

i'm registered,thank you for the oppurtunity!


----------



## trkeyterminator

Put me in for the drawing please.


----------



## BUCKS-N-DUXS

Count Me In Too


----------



## zazbnf

me too!


----------



## Billyjimbob

*bow give away*

count me in. thank you:tongue:


----------



## Mapes

i think that im in


----------



## Irishrobin

Im In


----------



## BuckmyBass

*Cool*

I'm In......Thats sweet

JOHN


----------



## PA_ENGR

Let me when I win. :embara::wink:


----------



## jindydiver

Holy cow 

I could easily change to Bowtech


----------



## coachmac

*count me in*

thanks for the opportunity


----------



## s_wright121

Hope i win need a new bow


----------



## commo

Thanks. I am in.


----------



## Rosco

Sign me up:wink:


----------



## rodney482

Just signed up!!!!


----------



## Hix

*drawing*

I'm in, thanks


----------



## Muddy41

I am in!!! Thanks for the opportunity to win an awesome package!!!!!


----------



## SOUTHDAKOTADAD

*i am in*

put me in.


----------



## FallVitals

lol 5 minutes till march 3rd, im in.


----------



## neill91_maui

im in


----------



## shooterspal

*I'm in thanks*

I'm in Thanks .


----------



## mmo901

*Drawing*

Feelin lucky today.
Thanks Wing Supply


----------



## Sooner Girl

I'm in:wink:


----------



## Canjapan2003

*Looking forward to it.*

Don't think there are many(if any) Diamonds on the line here in Japan. Hint Hint! Product placement


----------



## A10guy

*Wait for me!!!*

I'm in!!!


----------



## wingsupply

*And the winner is .....*

bmorr57

Thanks to all who entered .... I will look for something else to give away soon.

Chad


----------



## ciscokid

wingsupply said:


> bmorr57
> 
> Thanks to all who entered .... I will look for something else to give away soon.
> 
> Chad


Congrats to the winner.. bmorr57 isn't here on AT though. :noidea:


----------



## Huaco

ciscokid said:


> Congrats to the winner.. bmorr57 isn't here on AT though. :noidea:


Yeah he is a member... He only has 12 posts though... I wonder if he will notice he won!

Congrats, by the way!


----------



## germ-man

*Wing Supply*

Now thats how you do business...good luc all


----------



## mjgonehunting

So who was the winner of the bow?
I went to check it out and saw that the cut off date was a few weeks ago !


----------



## Greenarrow1

Thanks. I'm in the drawing now.


----------



## MorganMurphy

I'm in


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

MorganMurphy said:


> I'm in


Guys, contest is over, please read the above posts and you will see a winner has already been selected.


----------



## talon1961

Cool!:wink:


----------



## rottwieller

*Thank you wingsupply for a chance..*

TTT to wing supply..:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## targethogs

That was easy enough!


----------



## beastmaster-112

*be still my beating heart*

I havnt had a new bow in eleven years i I wouldnt know what to do


----------



## Tommy83

Wow this thread really needs closed. Three years old...


----------



## kkenney99

I'am in, Thanks


----------



## Double S

This is an old thread rehashed. I'm closing it.


----------

